# External Touch Screen for Desktop PC



## wcreed51 (Sep 21, 2022)

Question for those with external touch screens... Most of the offerings I see on the market only have a 1080p resolution. Is that enough for a 14-15" screen? I've grown so accustomed to 4k I don't even remember what 1080 feels like!

Specifically, I have my eye on this:








ZenScreen Ink MB14AHD｜Monitors｜ASUS USA


ZenScreen portable monitors are designed to boost productivity and enable entertainment while on the go. Compact and versatile, they’re easy to set up anywhere and can be used in various scenarios.




www.asus.com


----------



## foxby (Oct 9, 2022)

This one might be also good:


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 9, 2022)

That looks great!


----------



## jadi (Oct 9, 2022)

foxby said:


> This one might be also good:



That is something I want. If only mac compatible? :(


----------



## Denkii (Oct 10, 2022)

@wcreed51
Wait for Black Friday and grab this:




__





Artist Pro 16TP Professional art tablet with screen | XPPen US Official Store


XP-Pen Artist Pro 16TP comes With Up to 4K resolution (3840x2160) and superb color accuracy of 92% Adobe RGB color gamut . the multi-touch features enables you to use gestures to scroll, zoom and rotate.



www.storexppen.com





Beware of their current "deal". They do it like 8dio, there's always a deal.
It will certainly be better for BF.
They had a random sale this summer where it was pretty cheap for what it is.
Like 350-400 or so. I expect it to be the same for BF.

Added benefit: You'll be able to use not only touch but also a pen.
That should work with Staffpad I think.
IIRC the pen supports microsoft ink so it should work.

---

@jadi 
This one also works with MacOS


----------



## foxby (Oct 15, 2022)

Other options:










ViewSonic ID2456 ID245624” Touch Monitor with MPP2.0 Active Pen - ViewSonic Global


Expand your workspace with the ID2456, a 24” Full HD touch monitor designed to break free from the limitations of a mouse and give you the freedom of working with a pen in hand. The MPP2.0 active pen combines with PCAP technology and Palm Rejection to del...




www.viewsonic.com


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 25, 2022)

The new Surface Studio is out. Only $4500!



https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/d/surface-studio-2-plus/8VLFQC3597K4?rtc=1#overview


----------



## foxby (Oct 25, 2022)

Cool; in Canada is only 5959.99 , without taxes!


----------



## Jacob Moss (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm rocking the Dell Canvas 27 inch and love it.. though unfortunately they no longer make them. Now you can find them on eBay, or go for a Wacom screen (with 10 finger touch).


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 15, 2022)

Yes, that seems like the one to get. I have seen them on ebay, but didn't have the money at the time :(


----------

